# Lift everyday?



## Jaysonl1424 (Nov 13, 2004)

Is it good 2 lift 5 times a week or only 3 times a week to optain good results


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 13, 2004)

this is how i do it, and i'm loving it

Day 1: Chest
Day 2: Legs
Day 3: OFF
Day 4:shoulder/tris
Day 5: back/bi's
Day 6:OFF
Day 7: REPEAT


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Nov 13, 2004)

I will have to try the shoulder/tris and the back/bi's never done that always was doing bi/tri and shoudler/back
Thanks 4 the advice.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 13, 2004)

or you could throw bi's in w/ the chest, then do back on its own


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Nov 13, 2004)

man What would this site do without u Wolfy


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 13, 2004)

lol.....it could do w/o me....it COULDNT do w/o guys like dragonrider, tee, and anasci though


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 13, 2004)

It helps to have veterans on the board who know their stuff. We have some pretty smart and experienced members on this board. This really is a team effort.

Each one of us by ourselves are expendable, but without a team effort any board will fail.


----------



## heavy (Nov 16, 2004)

Just make sure it isnt 5 days of working the same muscles. A five day split, hitting all muscle groups is great. I mention this cuz i was banging away at the gym the other day and i see someones workout log sitting on a ledge. i check it out, and the guy was doing like 10 sets of bicep curls...the day before, 10 sets of bicep curls. guy needs to get some knowledge.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Nov 16, 2004)

What a crazy asshole


----------



## TexasCreed (Nov 19, 2004)

Were the A-team at bodybuilding.


----------



## massfreak (Dec 18, 2004)

I lift 7 days aweek for three weeks then rest a week and start again I'm in the
gym for about 40mins. and gone.I've been training this way for 10 years and got
more gains than when I was there for 60 mins.And I 've been lifting for 30 years
and in my opinion this works for me .(just my opinion)


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 18, 2004)

massfreak said:
			
		

> I lift 7 days aweek for three weeks then rest a week and start again I'm in the
> gym for about 40mins. and gone.I've been training this way for 10 years and got
> more gains than when I was there for 60 mins.And I 've been lifting for 30 years
> and in my opinion this works for me .(just my opinion)



Just out of curiosity Massfreak, how often do you hit each muscle group? If you are only hitting each muscle group every 6th or 7th day, I don't see a problem with this routine at all.


----------

